# west Mi. outting



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd be up for a little get together, I'll keep posted and see where this goes.

Mitch


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Whit1, are there a fine group of dedicated, intense, intelligent, ATTRACTIVE, cerebral, motivated, scrupulous, and yes, poetic women anglers there? Just curious, cuz I'm a single guy that wouldn't mind meeting up with y'all in Western Michigan. I'm in Southeast Michigan, but I'm always up to meet new people and fishing new and different spots. I voted for summer by the way.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Rock,
Yes, we are well supplied with what you request, ESPECIALLY during summer!!!!!!!!.........LOL!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

That's cool Whit1, I wouldn't mind having some girls turning and saying "Who's that studmuffin catching all the fish? Oh that's rockinmichigan isn't it?" hehe


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Whit.... 

All ya hafta do is cruse up and down the channel out by the piers in St. Joe to find a few women.... 

Just ask Steinfishski!! 

Oh yeah... or hang out at Barney's afterward!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

MMMM....bluegill!!! Yeah, I'd be up for a bluegill outing in may sometime! Maybe I can talk the wife  into coming along...since we have agreed to fish together this year. (that was my idea...she is still thinking of one she wants to do!) Keep me posted where this goes and when!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

DonP, where is Barney's and what part of the St. Joe should I hang out at?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Don,
To the tune of the song "Danny Boy"

Oh Donny boy, the fish, the fish are calling
From pier to pier and down the channel's side
The spring has come, and the steelies they are spawning
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and catch some now.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

That's music to my ears


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

how about Gun lake? they have grills, camping "if" needed, and spots to pull the boat up to shore for the meet.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Where abouts is Gun Lake? That up in NW Michigan's Lower Peninsula?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Not too far outside of Kzoo if my WMU mind serves me correctly


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh okay, and on that WMU mind of yours I have two words-GO BLUE! I wonder if they came back to beat Nebraska-Omaha in hockey. Last I heard it was second intermission and UNO was leading 2-1 I think. Oh well, I'll have to check out that spot one of these days soon.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Gun Lake is inthe center of a triangle between Grqand Rapids, Kalamazoo and Lansing. Its a big lake and has most species of fish including walleye. Its in Barry County.
They have campgrounds, and the state also rents out rustic cabins (I don't know if they are already booked for the year).
For more info go to: www.gunlake.com


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info and the website duckman#1, I will definately check it out.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Gun Lake is fine by me also, as my sister has a place right on the lake


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I will most definately have to check that out, perhaps we all can have a meet and greet there or something sometime this summer.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Theres alot of state game area surronding the Gun Lake area, so those new to the area might want to take the chance and get maps and drive around and check it out for future refence while your at the meet. Theres the Barry State game area, Yankee Springs state game area, Middleville State game area all within "about" 10 miles of the lake.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

duckman#1, I'll have to look into those spots. Do you happen to know if any of those game areas have websites or something?


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I don't know Rock, I never looked for them on the net. They do have free maps at the DNR check station which is near the park at Gun.
They "might" have those maps on the DNR web site.


----------

